# Season as Snowboard Instructor



## sledger (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey,

Im looking at doing my first season within the next year, i have looked at multiple options of jobs, bar work, chalet work etc but have come across courses offering training to become a snowboard instructor with a guaranteed job at the end of the course for the whole of the season. 

Snowboard Instructor Jobs & Internship Whistler | ALLTRACKS

I know it appears a little pricey for a course so im just wondering if anyone has been on this course or something similar and whether it is worth the money, could i plan and do this myself and get a job instructing without forking out thousands of pounds?

Any advice is appreciated !


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Silly question... But can you board...??? And what level...???


----------



## sledger (Apr 22, 2014)

Ha should of clarified that, yeah ive had about 6 weeks in the alps so i would say im at an intermediate level.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I have no experience but from what I've heard I think from a purely $$$ based ROI, instructing would probably be the worst option behind serving and bar tending. I reckon you would definitely make more in a restaurant from tips etc. and also have free time to ride during the day depending on your hours. Being an instructor might be more fun and you'd have more responsibility, but you can't ride to your level and improve when you are trying to teach others which might get old fast.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

sounds like fun. I don't see how you could get a job as an instructor with only 6 weeks under your belt and no previous experience. it's one thing to be able to ride, and another to be able to spot, understand and communicate all the little subtleties that make a world of difference. I guess that's what the course is for, so I would say yes, you probably do need it. also, you need to be able to ride with only one foot strapped in for obvious reasons.


----------



## sledger (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah my thinking around it is i know i most probably would earn more working say in a bar but ive heard that jobs like that in whistler are hard to come by whereas menial low paying jobs are plenty which is why instructing appeals to me as i think i would find it entertaining and interesting and an average wage, with the instructor qualification im thinking that if i put in enough effort i could gain my level 2 by the end of the season and more options would be open to me if i wanted to do another season. But obviously at the moment its all speculation.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

most of the instructors I've had here in colorado do it because they love to teach on the mountain, not because of the money lol. There isn't a lot of money in instruction. You'd be better off bartending/serving for sure.


----------



## sledger (Apr 22, 2014)

Jason913 said:


> most of the instructors I've had here in colorado do it because they love to teach on the mountain, not because of the money lol. There isn't a lot of money in instruction. You'd be better off bartending/serving for sure.


For me its not about the money but the experience, just not sure if I would have a better first season behind a bar or on a mountain instructing


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Other thing to consider: The guy doing afternoon/evening/night restaurant/bar shift rides the fresh in the morning while the instructor is stuck on the bunny hill (at least here parents like to put their kids in classes in the mornings to have some time off).


----------



## Cotners (Nov 24, 2013)

I instruct part time as a volunteer because I really like to teach. It can be pretty rewarding. Do it as a passion, not a job.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

6 weeks...you will get the old folks, the middle schoolers and the screamers (day care).


----------



## sledger (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah true, i think i may just take the money i would have spent on that course and rent a room in an awesome chalet for the season and just get a part time job to support myself, would rather have more time on the mountain tbh


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sledger said:


> Yeah true, i think i may just take the money i would have spent on that course and rent a room in an awesome chalet for the season and just get a part time job to support myself, would rather have more time on the mountain tbh


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya you can instruct with that experience but it will literally be teaching j-turns all day and never getting on a lift. You may get a lot of hot coco though if you get really young kids which is nice. But ya Teaching almost costs you money when you look at the time, gas if you don't live on hill, etc. It's common knowledge among instructors you do it purely to be on the mountain and for the free lift pass. If it's your only source of income you need to be an expert teaching private high level lessons, which no offense, but at 6 weeks you're about 4 or 5 years from even considering attempting that.

And paying for a job is insane! I took a *free* 3 day training course at my hill (more to prove the applicant could ride and go over some basic "how to explain what your doing" chats) and then it was off to the races for the next few years. Never pay for learning to teach unless it's to get your level 2 or 3 cert and even then get an instructing job first and your mountain will pay for those usually too.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

sledger said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im looking at doing my first season within the next year, i have looked at multiple options of jobs, bar work, chalet work etc but have come across courses offering training to become a snowboard instructor with a guaranteed job at the end of the course for the whole of the season.
> 
> ...


I did the Alltracks 5 week level 1 course. I costs a fortune but after completing it I can see the value. Instructors are seriously good, all level 4s and a level 4 evaluator, accomm is real nice and close to the lifts. 
Not even sure I want to be an instructor but I absolutely loved the 4 weeks of instruction and my riding improved ten fold. 
Another thing to consider is whistler blackcomb ski school runs heaps of weekly clinics and lessons for its employees so when you have days off you can top notch instruction.
It's alot of money but you do step into (albeit basic) position on one of the best resorts on the planet.


----------

